# suche leute di in kreis offenbach bmx fahren



## Bunkerhund (19. Oktober 2008)

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach Leute die in kreis Offenbach biken tun können auch Anfänger sein


----------



## Caracal (19. Oktober 2008)

Um welche Spielart von BMX geht es dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunkerhund (19. Oktober 2008)

Caracal schrieb:


> Um welche Spielart von BMX geht es dir?


  wie um welche spielart meinst du street oder latland ?? street


----------



## Stirni (19. Oktober 2008)

es gibt noch dirt und park


----------



## Lizard.King (19. Oktober 2008)

Bunkerhund schrieb:


> latland


----------



## Caracal (19. Oktober 2008)

Mhh ... was Street anbelangt, weiß ich, dass ein paar Jungs aus der Ecke hier fahren. Bloß kenne ich die nicht. Vielleicht hilft es ja, einmal bei gutem Wetter in den Ferien oder am Wochenende die Street-Spots in OF anzufahren.


----------



## bikeron (20. Oktober 2008)

ich kapier grade nicht die logik von bunkerhund...einerseits hat er ein fahrrad, andererseits sucht er eins und fragt bei fahrradmodellen nach un dann sucht er noch freunde übers internrt die mit ihm fahren...xD   ist der schlsu..(nichts gegen dich)


----------



## Stirni (20. Oktober 2008)

naja wenn du ihn mit ironie als schlau bezeichnest und dann sagst "nichts gegen dich",gegen wen dann ?


----------



## bikeron (20. Oktober 2008)

naja... ich hab nur gemeint das ich ihn nicht beleigigen will weil ich ihn ja garnicht kenne aber irgendwie sollte man erst denken, dann threads eröffnen. xD


----------



## Bunkerhund (22. Oktober 2008)

warum meldest du dich Dan hier .. Street-Spots wo und was ist das


----------



## bikeron (22. Oktober 2008)

Das sind Orte, meist in der innenstadt oder so, wo man fahren kann...dazu zählen rails(geländer zum grinden)  curbs und ledges(mauern zum grinden) banks(schrägen) und treppen...also alles was macn fahren kann eigentlich...an einem spot sind meistens mehrere der aufgezählten dinge vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich dreh gleich durch. Konversationen in diesem Stil könnt ihr per PM weiterführen und was Threads dieser Güte bertifft, mit der wir jetzt täglich mehrfach beglückt werden, werd ich an einer Lösungsmöglichkeit arbeiten, die alle Seiten glücklich macht.


----------



## bikeron (22. Oktober 2008)

Kann ich was dafür wenn die Kinder (bin zwar selbst nicht soo alt aber egal) garichts wissen?!?!


----------



## RISE (22. Oktober 2008)

Nein, kannst du selbstverständlich nicht. War auch weniger auf dich bezogen. 
Langsam verstehe ich Gerrit und co., wenn sie sich über jedes neue Thema aufregen.


----------

